# Two new species of Labeotropheus



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Labeotropheus chlorosiglos
Labeotropheus simonaea

http://www.bioone.org/doi/10.1643/CI-15-360

Unfortunately the bulk of it is behind a paywall... but, there it is... two new species.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fogelhund/shares/395y0c


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cool news and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Been waiting for these for a long time, he was working on this a couple of years ago. About time!


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but what does "behind a paywall mean"?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Paywall means you need to pay money to view, read or download the article or the article is on a website that requires a paid membership to view submitted articles or information.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for that

Learned something new today


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, Fogelhund!
In a nut shell:
L. fuelleborni (katale) becomes L. chlorosiglos
L. trewavasae (chilumba) becomes L. simoneae

There may be additional (nearby) collection points which might be included with the new species designations.


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Apr 15, 2007)

It shall be interesting to see how long these new species hold up.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Curious what is the argument here, since it is hidden?

Both these fish are from nearby areas, and have similar male color. One doesn't quite match typical Fuelleborni, the other doesn't quite match typical Trewavasae, and they don't match each other? Do they live beside another Labeotropheus species? Koning's writes that some Labeotropheus are hard to guess if they are the only species in an area, just that Trewavasae live deeper, Fuelleborni live in the upper water. Are these new species "inbetween" species?


----------

